
Azure Arc - sabbour
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/azure-arc/
======
benryon
More info: [https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-
stories/ignite-2019-az...](https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-
stories/ignite-2019-azure-arc/)

